# chicken coop skate and wheels



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

For those of us who want to move our small coops and tractors more easily, this website has a handy dandy idea. Plus, it keeps the wood from being in direct with the ground, causing it to rot over time. You supply the size of the coop/tractor base and the skate portion is made to fit.

My small chicken tractor is so old that it's falling apart. I asked dh to build a new one, but using the skate & wheels. He actually liked the idea.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is there a link to it? Those are allowed here.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. There's a link in her post.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Click on "this website". It shows up blue on my monitor. (I use Firefox) Idk if the color appears that way for other browsers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My cataracts are getting to the point of needing removed so I can't really see that blue. I did check it.

Using the aluminum frame is a brilliant idea. It looks like it would make it even easier to move since it's light weight and smooth.


----------

